# Downloading screensaver



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry to bother.  I'm trying to download the outlander screensaver that Jim posted, and of course am having trouble.  I'm downloading my first screensaver.  Anyway, found the instructions in a previous thread and have now gotten stuck.  I'm to the part where I'm supposed to press alt-shift-o.  Ok I feel really stupid I don't know where the shift key is.  I have tried several different things and nothing is working.  I feel pretty dumb right now.  Thanks so much for any help anyone can give me

Mary


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The shift key is the up arrow, above the ALT key.


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

I must be doing something wrong because it's not working


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

make sure you are using the 0 key (as in the number zero, not the letter)


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm press alt-shift-0 (zero key) nothings happening.  no message is coming up saying that i've exported it to my screensaver.  maybe I'll delete everying and start over


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Did you switch to Full Screen mode?  Even if you did, you may have accidentally exited it while trying to find the shift key.


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

I did switch to full screen mode


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Full Screen mode is the 'f' key.

And I think your folders need to be lower case, like:  pictures/screensaver


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

my folders are both in lower case.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294

And you did the alt-z step?


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

ok maybe i missed that step


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Jim your a lifesaver.  I went back started over not missing the alt-z step and it worked.  Thanks so much.  By the way loved this screen saver you made.  Thank you Thank you Thank you

Mary


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

My pleasure.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

This is the 3rd kindle I've tried to download pix on and it's happened on all 3 kindles...is anyone else having this problem?

I'm able to get through all steps including the alt-z to get the pictures loaded on to the kindle and in the screensaver "book".  I get them all in full screen size without the battery indicator on the bottom.  Then, when I hit alt-shift-0 nothing happens..at least not consistantly.  Sometimes it works, sometimes it takes many many tries to get it to come up as a screen saver.  After playing with them for a long time, and many tries hitting alt-shift-0 I can usually get most of them to become screensavers, but not all..??

Any ideas??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you starting with pics that are 600x800?  One from Kindleboards or elsewhere?

Betsy


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

They are pictures from elsewhere not kindleboards, some are the correct size, some I changed the size to the 600x800 prior to loading them on to the kindle.  When they show up on the screen of the kindle, they do fit the full screen perfectly, I just can't always get them to switch over to being an actual screen saver.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

RB said:


> This is the 3rd kindle I've tried to download pix on and it's happened on all 3 kindles...is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I'm able to get through all steps including the alt-z to get the pictures loaded on to the kindle and in the screensaver "book". I get them all in full screen size without the battery indicator on the bottom. Then, when I hit alt-shift-0 nothing happens..at least not consistantly. Sometimes it works, sometimes it takes many many tries to get it to come up as a screen saver. After playing with them for a long time, and many tries hitting alt-shift-0 I can usually get most of them to become screensavers, but not all..??
> 
> Any ideas??


I had this same problem. I was able to get it to work in non-full screen mode, and then it worked with the full screen mode, but of course then I had two screensavers, one with the page footer on it. Yuck! So I deleted them, and I tried just the full screen picture later and it worked fine. Go figure! I don't think changing the screensavers is supported by amazon, so the only thing to do is to keep trying.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

This is sort of off topic but related to screen savers. Does the screen saver downloaded become the only one or do they still alternate with the new one in the mix?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

megan said:


> This is sort of off topic but related to screen savers. Does the screen saver downloaded become the only one or do they still alternate with the new one in the mix?


Once you add a custom one, all the original ones are deactivated. You can add more custom ones and they will alternate.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Mona- Answers  my question exactly


----------



## buddyswife (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm completely dumbfounded as to how to make the pics 600x800 for the kindle screensaver .. can I get any help?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)




----------

